
Implementing system fonts on Booking.com - robin_reala
https://booking.design/implementing-system-fonts-on-booking-com-a-lesson-learned-bdc984df627f
======
midgetjones
So they made a site-wide change to their fonts, and didn't test it on any
version of IE before sending it to production?

